# Canned venison



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Canning 10 quarts of venison today, makes for a quick tasty meal, can eat it hot or cold, heat it up with mushroom soup and put it over fried potatoes, mmmmm


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rstanek said:


> Canning 10 quarts of venison today, makes for a quick tasty meal, can eat it hot or cold, heat it up with mushroom soup and put it over fried potatoes, mmmmm


Hope you have big canner as that is 90 minutes process time.

I split it with other high process time foods like onions, mushrooms peppers......then like you said mmmmmmmm


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Do you grind it, make it into cubes or strips? Do you put any salt or other seasonings on it? I would love more information.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Hope you have big canner as that is 90 minutes process time.
> 
> I split it with other high process time foods like onions, mushrooms peppers......then like you said mmmmmmmm


Yep, doing two batches, ended up after deer hunting this year, with about 200 lbs of meat, keep steaks and burger, cut and can the roasts


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Auntie said:


> Do you grind it, make it into cubes or strips? Do you put any salt or other seasonings on it? I would love more information.


One inch cubes, fill jar half , add teaspoon onion soup mix, fill about one inch from top, add another teaspoon onion soup mix, some beef tallow, and a small carrot, why the carrot you ask? I don't know, that is how my mother taught me, may it was for good luck!!! Cook in a canner for 3/12 hours after you bring to boil.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I wish I had some venison in he freezer . But I got 20 + lbs. of wild hog in the freezer .


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Targetshooter said:


> I wish I had some venison in he freezer . But I got 20 + lbs. of wild hog in the freezer .


How does wild hog compare to the store bought stuff? I have never seen one, much less eaten it.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

rstanek said:


> One inch cubes, fill jar half , add teaspoon onion soup mix, fill about one inch from top, add another teaspoon onion soup mix, some beef tallow, and a small carrot, why the carrot you ask? I don't know, that is how my mother taught me, may it was for good luck!!! Cook in a canner for 3/12 hours after you bring to boil.


I hope your pressure canning it. Waterbath method is very dangerous for canning meat and fish. 3.5 hours sounds like your waterbathing it. Pressure canner only for meat or you are risking your life and anyone else who eats it. I know it was done a half a century ago but waterbath method for meat is a very very bad idea.

The only known safe method-

Put in the pressure cooker for 75 minutes at 10 lbs pressure.

If you do quart size jars cook for 90 minutes at 10 lbs pressure


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> I hope your pressure canning it. Waterbath method is very dangerous for canning meat and fish. 3.5 hours sounds like your waterbathing it. Pressure canner only for meat or you are risking your life and anyone else who eats it. I know it was done a half a century ago but waterbath method for meat is a very very bad idea.
> 
> The only known safe method-
> 
> ...


Yep, 90' for even some veggies.

Also 90 minutes less than 1500' evelation at 10 psi, above that you need more pressure.


----------



## dogknott (Jun 10, 2015)

I jar up 30-40 pints and 14 qts each year, great eats...


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Anyone have any experience with javelina. I would have to assume they would be ok, but you know about assume...


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Have been water bathing it , my grandmother did it, my mother did it and I do it, never had an issue, listen for the tink of the lid your good to go. If I have to bug out, I probably won't have room for a pressure canner, you can water bath in just about anything, chances are you scrounge jars and lids easier.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> How does wild hog compare to the store bought stuff? I have never seen one, much less eaten it.


csi-tech.... you want to know about wild hogs? Just ask a Texan. They are predominately nocturnal and are everywhere in Texas to the point they are a major nuisance with bounties on their heads. You will even find them on the borders of our cities, anywhere they can hide.

The meat can be on the wild side and downright rank on an older boar. This is not to say it is inedible, as most fine cooking it is in the preparation. Younger animals usually require less masking. compared to store bought pork? it's the similar to comparing grain fed beef feed lots producing cattle as compared to one out in the pasture.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

rstanek said:


> Have been water bathing it , my grandmother did it, my mother did it and I do it, never had an issue, listen for the tink of the lid your good to go. If I have to bug out, I probably won't have room for a pressure canner, you can water bath in just about anything, chances are you scrounge jars and easier.


Not tryin to bust on you but it was my duty to bring up the fact that that method is unsafe. I have given you the correct safe information. Every one reading this thread now has been warned. It can kill you. Waterbath does NOT get hot enough that why it has to be pressure cooked. Botulism- you can't smell it, see it or taste it. It can kill you dead. PRESSURE CANNING IS THE ONLY SAFE METHOD PERIOD.

National Center for Home Food Preservation | How Do I? Can Meats

You can safely and easily can your own meat | Backwoods Home Magazine


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Not tryin to bust on you but it was my duty to bring up the fact that that method is unsafe. I have given you the correct safe information. Every one reading this thread now has been warned. It can kill you. Waterbath does NOT get hot enough that why it has to be pressure cooked.
> 
> National Center for Home Food Preservation | How Do I? Can Meats
> 
> You can safely and easily can your own meat | Backwoods Home Magazine


I appreciate your concern, anybody that starts home canning should make sure they do their homework, the method that I used has been used for several generations in my family, what works for some may not for other, I thank you for bringing to light some resource information for other people reading this thread so that they can make informed decisions.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

The world just fell apart! but on the bright side, I'm dining on bbq steak, chilli, and Canada goose with gravy!
I pressure cook any meat! fruit and veg, get a hot bath!
Tatler reusable lids were used, I highly recommend these reusable lids!


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> csi-tech.... you want to know about wild hogs? Just ask a Texan. They are predominately nocturnal and are everywhere in Texas to the point they are a major nuisance with bounties on their heads. You will even find them on the borders of our cities, anywhere they can hide.
> 
> The meat can be on the wild side and downright rank on an older boar. This is not to say it is inedible, as most fine cooking it is in the preparation. Younger animals usually require less masking. compared to store bought pork? it's the similar to comparing grain fed beef feed lots producing cattle as compared to one out in the pasture.


A good soaking in cow's milk helps take the gamey taste out, not all but it helps. Gotta be careful with wild hog, they are known to carry all sorts of parasites and whatnot. There's a very good reason He said swine is an unclean animal and we shouldn't eat it. I hope to be bringing home a nilgai next weekend. If so, I'll be getting a pressure canner and stocking some meat back.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

rstanek said:


> Canning 10 quarts of venison today, makes for a quick tasty meal, can eat it hot or cold, heat it up with mushroom soup and put it over fried potatoes, mmmmm


Guess I wasn't the only one slaving over a hot canner, . . . lol. Did mine on Thursday and Friday.

We needed to make some room in the old freezer, . . . did 7 quarts of beef, . . . and 13 pints. Got a half beef last fall and just had it deboned, . . . bagged, . . . tossed into the freezer. Canned some of it last fall, . . . this was the last of it.

We do the pressure cooker thing, . . . so much quicker is my reasoning, . . . and maybe some safer.

But I do know my grandmother, great aunt, and another lady spent two days canning ONE catfish my great uncle drug out of the Ohio river. That would have been back in the days of wood stoves, water bath canners, and zinc lids with replaceable rubber gaskets.

Nobody got sick, . . . or died, . . . and they also took care of some 15 or 16 kids at the same time.

Thanks for the story rstanek, . . . glad to know I'm not the only one in the kitchen these days.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------

